# Barbed wire?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not sure where the right section to put this is so I just kinda guessed, sorry if it's wrong! 

So, I know that barbed wire is a huge no no and I've seen the damage it can do to horses, so no need to convince me of anything. However, on the land that I'm about to move Lacey to, I discovered that one strand, the middle strand, out of 5 strands of wire (so strand #3) and 3 ft tall sheep type fence at the very bottom (the wire and sheep fence kind of overlap with wooden fencing on the outside, it's a little hard to describe) is barbed wire. I examined it thoroughly and there is really no way to take it off the fence posts without really changing the integrity of the fence. 
So, my basic wonderment is if I should use some kind of something, like duct tape, to cover over the pokey parts [which would be quite the task], or do you think she'd be fine since it's the middle strand, it's pulled tight, and it's rather far off the ground? She's going to have about three acres all to herself with 2 very non-aggressive llamas for company, so it's not like she's going to get pushed around into the fence by other horses...

Help? 

Other than that, and a need to cap T-posts [which is gonna be tomorrow's task], the property is all set and she should be moving in this weekend!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, glad to see you back . Yep barbed wire _can_ be dangerous, but the funny thing about horses is you can put them in a rubber room and they would still find a way to hurt themselves. Most of our pasture is barbed wire and in all the years of having horses, only 1 has hurt himself bad enough to require more than a rinse and a 'keep an eye on it'. Lacey is a smart enough girl that I bet she'll be fine. If you really want the barbed wire gone, you can start going around the perimeter with a set of wire nippers and take off just the barbs themselves. It would be a hell of a lot of work but it wouldn't compromise the fence and you wouldn't have to re-do the whole thing.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm really glad to be back!  I've missed y'all!

That is SO true about a rubber room! Hahaha! That's kinda what I was thinking too, that if she really wants to hurt herself, she will find a way, no matter what I do about it. 

Maybe I'll ask the property owner what he thinks about me taking the pokey's off when I talk to him this weekend, just to give myself peace of mind. 

I can't wait to introduce you all to Llacey! [that would be, llamas + Lacey = Llacey, heeheehee]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Our guys are always in fences with a top strand of barb, as it's a cattle property. The only incident we have had with the barb is bundy tearing the front of his rug to shreds being a fatty and eating over the fence!

If it's well tensioned and there are no horses to play with on the other side of the fence, she should be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

If you're real concerned about it, ask the owner if you can run an electric fence strand on extensions even with the barbed wire. That will keep her from getting close enough to the fence to get hung up in it. Even if you don't have electricity at the barn, they make solar fence chargers to charge fence with. I've even seen regular chargers rigged to run off a car battery! Just a thought.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Where I board is mostly all barbwire. Worse things that ever happen is they lose tails in the little barbs...


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We've got some barbed wire in the turnout area where my horse is (it will all be removed soon). I shredded the white plastic bags the shavings came in and tied strips every foot or two along the entire fence to ensure the horses KNOW the fence is there.

One horse got a small scrape on his face (stuck it through the fence to say hi to the neighboring horses) but the rest are content to stay away since they are well aware it's there.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

most of my fences are barbed, and they've been here for YEARS (some of the wire on this place is 100 years old), and nobody has gotten seriously injured on it. we've had worse on a piece of old tin. 

most all of the fence i've built in the last year since we moved in has been largely that smooth "horse wire" but that's namely because it's what i get my hands on without paying for it. if i'm building, though, i prefer a top wire of barbed and the rest smooth. MY horses are more respectful of that strand of barbed wire.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Barbed wire is a NO NO horses dont have thick skin like cows do they can cut them selves so easily. 

Grass is always greener on the other side. horses can get tabgled so easily in it aswell


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

we have barbed wire everywhere nearly except where the field is in strip grazing then its an electric fence.
Nobody has hurt themselves(bar me) on it few little knicks to rugs. If strung correct and tightly its ine for fencing its when its loose you wanna watch it.
Iv seen horrendous injuries from post and rail however which put me rih
ght off it for life sticking with my barb!
Once she is home walk her the field perimetre and as she is with llamas should be no high jinx


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This thread is super old, just so y'all know.

She's been home for about 3 or 4 months and so far the barbed wire hasn't been a problem at all. She doesn't really get near the fence at all so I'm not too worried.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Just about 97% of the fencing around here is barbed, SEMO is a large cattle area. I have hav more horses injured on smooth wire and in groundhog holes than barbed wire. The most I have ever dealt with is Majic getting her hind leg tangled when the cows in the pasture next door ran through the barbed wire fence, a few little cuts but she was fine, then there was the time Beau was chased through it, again, a few cuts and he was perfectly fine...

Im glad miss Lacy is doing good.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

For all of those that have had their horses housed with barbed wire for years with no incidents....just consider yourselves lucky so far, and knock on wood.

We used to too for many years.... until one horrific accident ripped our one geldings leg from the stifle all the way down to his coronet. it was the most horrific thing I had ever seen.
Jags had to be put down...it was a freak accident, but it did happen, and I will never forget that day and days to follow. I dont wish that on even my worst enemy. Took nearly 3 hours just to free the horse from the wire....as barbed wire wont snap like electric fence wire...learned that first hand.
Needless to say we ripped all 80acres of the sh*t down and re fenced it.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Maverick101 said:


> For all of those that have had their horses housed with barbed wire for years with no incidents....just consider yourselves lucky so far, and knock on wood.
> 
> We used to too for many years.... until one horrific accident ripped our one geldings leg from the stifle all the way down to his coronet. it was the most horrific thing I had ever seen.
> Jags had to be put down...it was a freak accident, but it did happen, and I will never forget that day and days to follow. I dont wish that on even my worst enemy. Took nearly 3 hours just to free the horse from the wire....as barbed wire wont snap like electric fence wire...learned that first hand.
> Needless to say we ripped all 80acres of the sh*t down and re fenced it.


 
Thank you i always tell people not to use it but they never listen, even some electric fences are bad too. I had an incident where a bee stung my filly and she ran straight through the electric tape and i was on the other side and it got caught around my leg and ripped my leg up9behind the knee) i have 2 big scars there now. AND now my filly is scared of any tapes.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The funny thing is, everything you do with horses is potentially dangerous to them, like has been said put them in a padded stall and they will go to a nice soft plushy corner and smother themselves...

Taking a horse in a trailer is an accident waiting to happen, what if the horse freaks out and gets trapped, what if you wreck? Trail riding is a veritable mine field frought with fallen trees, lions and tigers and bears, and atvs... horse shows are a cesspool for every communicable disease in the horse world. Hell the only safe horse is a dead one really. Point is, we are all big kiddies on here and we know the dangers, please give it a rest.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> The funny thing is, everything you do with horses is potentially dangerous to them, like has been said put them in a padded stall and they will go to a nice soft plushy corner and smother themselves...
> 
> Taking a horse in a trailer is an accident waiting to happen, what if the horse freaks out and gets trapped, what if you wreck? Trail riding is a veritable mine field frought with fallen trees, lions and tigers and bears, and atvs... horse shows are a cesspool for every communicable disease in the horse world. Hell the only safe horse is a dead one really. Point is, we are all big kiddies on here and we know the dangers, please give it a rest.


True.

But that being said...if horses are so accident prone, why would you place them in fencing that has proven to increase risk of major injuries and yes death exponentially.

Also yes, trailing can be a danger...but again...I wouldn't knowingly place my horse in a trailer w a driver who is inexperienced, or in road conditions that are not favorable...Id take the precautions necessary to try to prevent injury or accidents. Not to say that nothing ever would go wrong even on the most perfect day...but I wont increase those odds, by knowingly placing my horse in a situation where the risks would increase.
Horse shows can be a cesspool of germs diseases for horses....and again wouldn't take my horse to a show w out being properly vaccinated or in ill health...again keeping him or her as safe as i can within my power....not to say something wouldn't happen, but just limiting the risks best I can for my horses in all situations.

So for *ME* that means no barbed wire to contain them.

Yes we are all big kiddies...so we can all do what we want.
But this is a public forum chalked FULL of opinions, experiences and ideas. 
And some of us are merely sharing those with the OP about our thoughts on barbed wire., nothing more....I'm well rested thanks 
You want to house your horse in barbed wire go for it...not stopping you....just giving my 2 cents about why I* myself* hate the stuff.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Completely respect your opinion Maverick. Im just saying, we all know the risks we dont need to be preached at about our fencing choices.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn't mean to sound preachy....was I preachy

don't think so, just said why i didn't like the stuff.
also some people, especially new horse owners may not know the risk w barbed wire...so its good to get some experiences whether good or bad.

Like I say we had used it for years, had it all the tie as a kid, cuz it was cheap, and pretty easy to maintain. It wasn't until I had that accident w my gelding, that I changed my ways.
Again, not trying to preach just saying is all.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I wasn't meaning you specifically that's why I said I respected your opinion, that was to you. The other part was just simplifying what I said earlier.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ahhhh gotcha. I know I can be a bit opinonated at times, but I thought this time I was being quite diplomatic, and was thinking how did I come across a totally diff way then I thought lol...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha, I feel ya. I am blatantly opinionated though... Some times I come across as mean no matter how nice I try to be...


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I personally like barbed wire better than just smooth wire. At least with barbed wire if a horse ever rubs up against it they will most likely think "Ow, that hurts." Then, hopefully, they will learn that the wire will bite back. Smooth wire on the other hand, they can rub up against it and nothing will happen.

Barbed wire definitely isn't my favorite. But, horses can hurt themselves in the strangest way. I knew a horse who was extremely hard to catch and was running around his paddock. Well, there was a bolt (about 1 inch in diameter) sticking out directly parallel to the fence and wasn't very far off of the fence (it was holding the gate in place). No one though a horse could possibly get hurt on that so it was just left alone (These fences were probably the nicest wooden fences I have ever seen). The horse somehow managed to run into that bolt and impale himself in the chest.

My mom ended up shoving her hand into his chest and squeezing the artery that had been his shut. He wasn't even our horse, she was just the barn manager. Luckily, it healed up so there wasn't even a scar. But, it just goes to show that horses can hurt themselves on even the nicest fencing.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

A friends horse fell over backward in the middle of the paddock and broke his wither. Another friends horse was playing with another over a wooden yard, fell over the fence and smashed it's hip, having to be put down.

If a horse is going to get hurt, it is going to get hurt no matter how safe we try and make it.

I prefer my horses to respect fences, they have always been in either barb or hot wire so they do. 

Barb rips and tears but it generally doesn't slice or de glove legs.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Arksly said:


> *I personally like barbed wire better than just smooth wire. At least with barbed wire if a horse ever rubs up against it they will most likely think "Ow, that hurts." Then, hopefully, they will learn that the wire will bite back. Smooth wire on the other hand, they can rub up against it and nothing will happen.*
> 
> Barbed wire definitely isn't my favorite. But, horses can hurt themselves in the strangest way. I knew a horse who was extremely hard to catch and was running around his paddock. Well, there was a bolt (about 1 inch in diameter) sticking out directly parallel to the fence and wasn't very far off of the fence (it was holding the gate in place). No one though a horse could possibly get hurt on that so it was just left alone (These fences were probably the nicest wooden fences I have ever seen). The horse somehow managed to run into that bolt and impale himself in the chest.
> 
> My mom ended up shoving her hand into his chest and squeezing the artery that had been his shut. He wasn't even our horse, she was just the barn manager. Luckily, it healed up so there wasn't even a scar. But, it just goes to show that horses can hurt themselves on even the nicest fencing.


 
Thats actually a lie thin wire can do the same amount of danger, i had my horse at a friends for a week and he would put his neck over the fence and he sliced up his chest. the cuts werent deep but they took awhile to heal. The thicker the wire the better. And also the same place my instructors tb got his legs all tangled in that same fence :/ wasnt good


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> Thats actually a lie thin wire can do the same amount of danger, i had my horse at a friends for a week and he would put his neck over the fence and he sliced up his chest. the cuts werent deep but they took awhile to heal. The thicker the wire the better. And also the same place my instructors tb got his legs all tangled in that same fence :/ wasnt good


 
I didn't really mean it that way. I was trying to say that they won't respect the smooth wire as much because it does nothing when they rub up against it. So, they won't be as careful around it. Barbed wire, on the other hand, will poke them if they rub up against it, it may even give the horse a few cuts, but IMO that's better than getting the flesh stripped off of one of the horses legs. Unfortunately, I've seen the damage smooth wire has done and it is terrible. Idealy, if I were to have Jesse in a pasture with barbed wire, I would put a strand of electric fence on the top as well.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I would really prefer that my thread not turn into a debate about whether or not barbed wire is ok. 
I know the dangers and that's basically why I posted this thread. My second sentence of this ENTIRE thread is: 
*"So, I know that barbed wire is a huge no no and I've seen the damage it can do to horses, so no need to convince me of anything.*"

I don't care if you just said "I personally wouldn't do it". That's just peachy, and that's the kind of opinions I wanted when I posted this thread *3 month AGO. *However, it's now three months later and the issue is non-existent anymore and there is absolutely no reason to turn this into a barbed wire user-bashing thread. Everyone on this thread who uses barbed wire has stated that they understand the risks and they are willing to take them, so let's all just please drop this thread and let it die.

Also, if you had read my first post, you would have seen that it's the third strand down from the top, tightly backed by chicken wire and there really isn't anyway for her to get somehow stuck on it unless she tried really really hard. And, she doesn't have any horsey pasture mates that might push her into it.

And, for the record, the other day I accidentally ran my coat against it pretty hard and while my coat caught a little bit, it didn't tear or rip at all. Therefore, I'm not too worried about her just walking into it. And since she is smarter than to go running full into it, I think we'll be fine.

I just don't appreciate the assumption by some on this thread that I'm a dumb incompetent since I'm using a string of barbed wire. I know the risks, like I stated, I've seen what it can do, like I stated, and that's the entire reason why this thread was created: to weigh the risks. So, if you want to go over the risks of barbed wire, please start a new thread and help people who legitimately do not know that barbed wire is bad.

And I'm really sorry if this seems overly harsh, I'm just sick of people who jump on others without really reading the posts before theirs.

And I very much appreciate everyone who posted in a friendly, non condescending manner, no matter what your opinion was. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/barbed-wire-64332/#ixzz17qzqvUHl​


----------

